# Lady Cecilia of Immingham



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I have recently been sent some images if the Pigott tug Lady Cecilia being raised in dock.

As she was sold for scrap in 1957, I am presuming she sank in that era.

I would be grateful if anyone could provide dates and details of her sinking.

Below is what details I currently hold for her

LADY CECILIA 
O.N. 146529. 66g. 0n. 68.7 x 17.5 x 8.3 feet.
C.2-cyl. (13½” & 28” x 20”) engine (No. 253E) by the shipbuilder. 273ihp.
1921: Completed by Philip & Son Ltd., Dartmouth (Yard No. 605) for the Erith and Dartford Lighterage Company Ltd., London. 
24.2.1922: Registered at London. 
6.1938: Sold to the Leith Salvage and Towage Company Ltd., Leith. 
3.11.1939 until 17.5.1945: Hired by the Admiralty. 
4.1948: Purchased by Walter Pigott (John Henry Pigott, operating managers), Grimsby. 
11.1953: Transferred to J. H. Pigott & Sons Ltd., Grimsby. 
1957: Sold for demolition.


----------

